# autocad 2 illustrator



## flip (11. Juli 2003)

so ich versuche gerade, meine acad dateien in illu zu bekommen.


aber ich scheitere kläglich. mir verhauts immer den maßstab. ich hab versucht die files sowohl als .dxf und .eps zu importieren. aber immer kommt der maßstab aus acad nicht an.
ich hab schon in den .eps files rumgebastelt und versucht nen .eps file aus acad über nen "gefakten" postscript drucker in eine datei zu plotten.

kann man da in illu was machen oder in der .eps datei oder liegts an acad und ich bin hier falsch.

greetz flip


----------



## westarp (24. Juli 2003)

Hi flip,

das hier kommt etwas spät aber evtl. nützt es noch was...
Unter folgender Adresse findest Du ein Script in dem steht wie es u.a. mit AC2000 funzt: http://www.fh-muenster.de/FB5/departments/westarp/download/download.html

Gruss,
Ralf


----------

